# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Jane pretends she's pregnant to Ian

## Treacle

Jane tells Ian she is pregnant to test his reaction to a baby and it backfires on her and they have a massive row.

----------


## Treacle

Sounds great albeit a bit of a mad thing to do!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

seems great

----------


## Kim

> seems great


It happenes tonight I think, and Ian tells Jane that he has had a vasectony so it couldn't be his and the massive row begins when Ian tells her that he dosen't want to have any more children.

----------


## Tamzi

I miss it as I am at a sleepover and my friend thinks all soaps are rubbish with terrible storylines (she's never watched one!). Poor Jane, why would you want Ian's baby?
xxx

----------


## squarelady

But we all know if works in the end because they do end up trying for a baby!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

> I miss it as I am at a sleepover and my friend thinks all soaps are rubbish with terrible storylines (she's never watched one!). Poor Jane, why would you want Ian's baby?
> xxx


If his kids turn out to be as miserable as him GOD HELP HER!!!!!!!!
Jane desparately wants a baby of her own as she couldn't have children with husband David due to his ilness. She loves Ian for his kindness towards her in the few months that David's condition worsened before he died of Pnemonia last new years eve.

----------


## eastenders mad

i think Jane will make a great mum but she should find someone else to have one with. Ian is just so nasty and greedy.

----------


## Kim

> i think Jane will make a great mum but she should find someone else to have one with. Ian is just so nasty and greedy.


Same here.

----------


## Treacle

Well they are happy together and it's nice to see Jane happy even if it is with Ian Beale.

----------


## eastenders mad

did you see Ians face last night when Jane mention that she might be pregant or thinking about it i thought his face was so funny lol

----------


## Kim

> did you see Ians face last night when Jane mention that she might be pregant or thinking about it i thought his face was so funny lol


lol. It was a bit funny that they were having a row over children in a reasturant.

----------


## Treacle

> She did the right thing in doing so.


But I like Stacey  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Me too.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> But I like Stacey


I do too, but if you do bad things then you should pay the price. :Smile:

----------


## willow

> I do too, but if you do bad things then you should pay the price.


there is always time for that!!! :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Lol, indeed there is, willow

----------

